# Boris Tishchenko



## KenOC

I'm not familiar with this guy at all. But I'm listening to his Violin Concerto No. 2, a big beefy piece, and finding it very entertaining. I'll be looking for more. Recommendations?


----------



## elgar's ghost

There isn't all that much Tishchenko about, but you might want to investigate this. I thought this Naxos recording might be the beginning of making more of his works available (a la Penderecki), but nothing doing so far.

Comparisons with the sardonic side of Shostakovich's symphonic output may be inevitable. (_Oops - am I allowed to namecheck Shostakovich without fear of a backlash?)_ :lol:


----------



## Bruce

I find Tishchenko uneven, insofar as some of his works are really fascinating, while others seem rather banal. What I've enjoyed so far is mainly his piano music, especially his ninth piano sonata. Some of his preludes are also worthwhile. And I'll second the Ghost's recommendation for his 7th symphony.


----------



## KenOC

Thanks both for the helpful replies.


----------



## ptr

I can second what Bruce write, I have a most of Northern Flowers Tishchenko releases (And several old Olympias and the Naxos Seven). I think their (NF) Symphony releases are the most uneven (the Naxos Seven is about the best), the set of 5 "Dante" Symphonies are perhaps the most interesting! (I have a feeling that most of Northern Flowers newly recorded releases have quite severe budget constraints that leads to the cheapest Russian orchestras and conductors, most seem under rehearsed and some cases the conductor mostly seem to "beat time"! A pity I think as most of the "NF" repertoire is quite interesting!)

I haven't listened that much to the concertos to have a real honest thing to say, remember them as quite uneven, the Cello one perhaps the best, but that could well be Rostropovich making wonders with what is there! On the whole I like the quartets the best, but I have to mix and match interpretations from the Northern Flowers and old Olympia Releases.

/ptr


----------



## cjvinthechair

One of my favourite Russian composers.
Can I suggest 2 rather different works ? 
The harp concerto (link to movement 1)



...and the Requiem


----------



## Guest

I like the 5th Symphony:










The Concerto for Violin and Piano:










I also like the above mentioned 2nd Violin Concerto and his Piano Sonatas.


----------



## KenOC

Thanks! The 5th Symphony is on my list for today. Listened to the 7th yesterday -- big time drum work by the timpani and tom-toms in the 2nd movement. Overall very enjoyable.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Thanks! The 5th Symphony is on my list for today. Listened to the 7th yesterday -- big time drum work by the timpani and tom-toms in the 2nd movement. Overall very enjoyable.


The sound is rather raw and almost overloaded on that recording--it needs a new state-of-the-art recording to reveal the many layers of sound. Still, the intensity of the Rozhdestvensky disc is hard to resist.


----------



## joen_cph

Tishchenko orchestrated Shostakovich´s _Rayok-cantata_, a satire of the musical climate around 1948.

I wonder if anyone knows his views concerning the cantata and its circumstances, since at the same time he was very critical of for example the Volkov _Testimony_?

Link information would be welcome; not aiming for a political discussion per se.


----------



## Guest

This new SACD is quite good, too.


----------



## Fugue Meister

I'm an enormous fan of his string quartets especially his 5th.


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Subutai

ptr said:


> I can second what Bruce write, I have a most of Northern Flowers Tishchenko releases (And several old Olympias and the Naxos Seven). I think their (NF) Symphony releases are the most uneven (the Naxos Seven is about the best), the set of 5 "Dante" Symphonies are perhaps the most interesting! (I have a feeling that most of Northern Flowers newly recorded releases have quite severe budget constraints that leads to the cheapest Russian orchestras and conductors, most seem under rehearsed and some cases the conductor mostly seem to "beat time"! A pity I think as most of the "NF" repertoire is quite interesting!)
> 
> I haven't listened that much to the concertos to have a real honest thing to say, remember them as quite uneven, the Cello one perhaps the best, but that could well be Rostropovich making wonders with what is there! On the whole I like the quartets the best, but I have to mix and match interpretations from the Northern Flowers and old Olympia Releases.
> 
> /ptr


I also have his 3 symphonies on Northern Flowers. Is it me or are they all S1,S3 & S5 mono? They were recorded in the 70's so one assumes they are stereo. I know of other recordings made behind the Iron Curtain in mono in 70s/80s. Nowhere on the CD paperwork does it state this either way. It is a shame and I think Northern Flowers should let the consumer know.


----------

